
Ask HN: Project ideas for master's programme in Computer science - nadeem009
Hello friends, I am about to finish my master&#x27;s in computer application, I want project ideas in machine learning, or software product or any other cool ideas, 
So that later that can help me in fetching good job after the degree completion..
======
nadeem009
Need to submit it for my degrees completion

